# Brandungsrute für Multirolle



## bobbl (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich suche für meine Penn GS 535 mag
eine passende Brandungsrute. Allerdings sollte
diese preislich nicht über 100 (am besten drunter)
liegen, außerdem sollte sie dreiteilig sein und nicht
über 4 meter lang sein.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Modelle vorschlagen/empfehlen.

mfg bobbl#h


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

wußte gar nicht das man in der Brandung auch Multis nimmt ... #c
hab leider nix für dich an Rutentips .... bin selber gespannt ...


----------



## kof (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

hi,

ich hatte vor einer ganzen zeit das gleiche thema ... 

die englischen ruten sind meist 13", aber asymmetrisch 2-geteilt, d.h. du hast ne recht unhandliche transportlänge.

ausserdem sind die ruten recht schwer zu beschaffen:

- in england kaufen, shipping charges bis 90 britische pfund => autsch!

- ggfs ueber shimano / daiwa haendler besorgen lassen ( dann auch teuer)

- es gibt ein deutsches surfcasting forum; einige member da haben gute kontakte, das könnte was für dich sein (PN fuer mehr infos).

wenn du das gerät dann irgendwann mal hast, viel spass beim ueben (und kauf schonmal ein paar KM billige schnur ;-)   )

cheers
marc


----------



## bobbl (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Hey Marc.
Werfen kann ich mit der Rolle schon, ich habe auch 
schon eine Rute,allerdings eine Beastmaster in 270cm
mit der ich auf Grund angle und die ich auch im Urlaub im 
Hafen auf Conger nutzen werde.
Jetzt such ich noch ne Brandungsrute, die aber nicht zu teuer und gut transportierbar sein muss.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

3Tlg. wird schwer, da wüsste ich auch keine. 2Tlg. gibts wie sand am meer.

Ungleichmässig geteilt sind aber nur die Top-Modelle, die einfacheren sind normal geteilt.
Bei Ebay finden sich ab und an entsprechende Daiwa Ruten.

Und bei den Kleinanzeigen waren neulich günstig 2 Asymetrisch geteilte 3,6m Abu.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## friggler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat eine im Sortiment. 

Die Rute war aus der Erinnerung :
3,90m lang
Hatte einen frei auf dem ganzen Griffteil verschiebbaren Rollenhalter mit Triggergriff (Durch Montage der Rolle wird der fixiert) 
Multirollenberingung
und war recht massiv mit  kräftigem Rückgrad, aber nicht "bretthart"
ob 2 oder 3 geteilt kann Ich nicht sicher sagen 
Es war eine (Ich glaube schwarze) ABU

Die Rute ist mir aufgefallen weil das Angebot an Brandungsruten sp. für Mulitrollen ja nicht soo gross ist, und da sticht ein Triggergriff natürlich hervor. Könntest ja mal in KK anrufen, die können Dir sicherlich die exakten Daten geben.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

3 teile Multiruten in 13ft(4.00m) gibt es nicht viele.

Mir ist nur die Penn PowerXstix 13MFS
13' 3pce 4 - 6oz beachcaster which can be used with either multiplier or fixed spool reels
Veal.co.uk
hat die rute fuer £96 plus Versand(muss halt fragen) kostet ca £20-30

Solltest Dir aber auch ne neue Rolle kaufen . Die Penn 535 GS ist ein sehr altes Modell und es gibt weit bessere heutzutage.
benutzt die 535 GS fuers Bootsangeln.


----------



## bobbl (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Das ist ne 535mag und ich hab mir die vor nem Monat besorgt.
Ich find die gut und hab auch nix besseres zu dem Preis gefunden...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

schau dir mal die penn 525 supermag (ca£125)oder die penn 525 xtra mag(ca £150) an

Die Penn GS 535 Mag(ca. £100) ist nicht schlecht. Es wirft sich jedenfalls die 525 besser. hat mehr Bremsen und Kuegllager drin.


----------



## degl (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

also,noch hat Cormoran ne 2teilige -3,60m im Angebot,die extra auch in einer Multirollenversion erhältlich ist

gruß degl


----------



## bobbl (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Hoi ich nochmal^^
wie gesagt,die Rute sollte dreiteilig sein,da ich die nur im Urlaub
im Atlantik/Mittelmeer/(Nordsee?) evtl. auch schwarzes Meer
fischen werde und meine Eltern immer alles sehr voll machen im Auto und die deswegen in ein 160cm Schutzrohr reinpassen muss. 
Bisher hab ich ne 2,70 m Booty mit 180wg im Hafen auf Meeraal und Meerbrassen gefischt.

Nächste Frage: Im August werden meine Eltern und ich nach Hamburg fahren, und später nach Dänemark. Kann mir jmd. sagen, ob ich mit dem gekauften Jugendfischereischein in Hamburg dort am Meer (sindn paar km) alleine angeln darf.
Oder muss mich ein erwachsener Angler begleiten?
Tageskarten muss ich nicht kaufen am Meer oder?

Ich weiß das sind für euch vllt dumme Fragen, aber ich angle eig. hauptsächlich im Ausland, mach aber nächstes Jahr meine Prüfung.



mfg bobbl


----------



## the Gamefisher (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Moin bobbl

Wenn Du den Jahresfischereischein meinst, mit dem darfst Du in SH am Meer angeln.
In Dänemark benötigst Du aber noch einen besonderen Schein der Tageweise, wöchentlich oder im Jahresabo zu beziehen ist.

Ob Du sowohl in DK wie auch in SH alleine, sprich ohne Begleitung angeln darfst, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und gute Fische.

Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Zum Jugendfischereischein 

Für Jugendliche im Alter von 10 bis 16 (18)Jahre (je nach Bundesland)kann ohne Prüfung ein Jugendfischereischeinausgestellt werden. 
Benötigt werden:  


  Kinderausweis  
  Passfoto  
  Personalausweis oder Pass eines Erziehungsberechtigten 
(wenn dieser nicht mit vorsprechen kann: formlose Vollmacht)  


Weitere Hinweise  


Beim *Angeln muss eine authorisierte Person (mit Fischereischein) *anwesend sein.

Der Jugendfischereischein wird sofort und nur für das laufende Jahr ausgestellt.

Die Fischereiprüfung kann ab dem 14. Lebensjahr bei der Unteren Jagd- und Fischereibehörde abgelegt werden 

Ne da wirst wohl eine authorisierte Person (mit Fischereischein) [/B] dabei haben muessen.


----------



## FelixSch (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Wenn du Brandungsangeln willst, kann ich mich evtl im August als "autorisierte Person" zur Verfügung stellen. Kommt ein bischen drauf an, wann du kommst und wie ich dann gerade Zeit habe, aber schreib doch einfach mal vorher, wir finden dann schon etwas.
Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, dann kann dich vielleicht noch jemand anderes begleiten. Frag dann doch einfach zu gegebener Zeit mal im Board nach!

Felix


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

warum benutzen manche überhaupt multirollen fürs brandungsangeln? in england oder mittelmeer kann ichs ja verstehen aber doch nicht an der ostsee???


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Oh mann hier kommen ja wieder Fakten zusammen ... 

Aaalso in S-H brauchst du keine Tageskarte um am Meer zu fischen, in M-V schon. 
Es gibt in S-H keinen Jugenfischereischein, man macht mit 12 Jahren seinen ganz normalen Fischereischein. 
Es gibt in S-H einen Touristenschein, der für 40 Tage oder so ausgestellt wird, weiß aber nicht ob auch für Jugendliche, da solltest du dich mal erkunden. "Wir Schleswig-Holsteiner" durften u12 nur mit einem Erwachsenen fischen, der einen gültigen Fischereischein hat und uns eine oder zwei Ruten abgibt.

In Dänemark am Meer benötigst du unter 18 J. oder ü67 J. nix.

@Dorsch-Freak
wirft sich leichter weit und die Köder werden beim Wurf nicht so beansprucht wie mit der Stationär.
Aber, obwohl ich 3 super Wurf Multis besitze und mit diesen auch umgehen kann, fische ich lieber mit Stationär. Man bekommt die Fische halt schneller vom Grund weg usw.


----------



## bobbl (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Also in Bayern darf man die Prüfung ab 13 ablegen, alleine angeln erst mit 14. Hab letztes Jahr die Anmeldung verpennt
eigene Blödheit eben.
Also darf ich in Deutschland mich nicht an den Strand stellen und drauf losangeln. Schade.
Aber das in Dänemark gefällt mir schon viel besser.
Aber wenn ich aufn Kutter geh dann sind da genug Scheinbesitzer odeR?


----------



## FelixSch (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Warum man Multis auch noch benutzt ist einfach deswegen, dass man dadurch effektiv dem Schnurdrall vorbeugen kann. Und das ist schon ein Argument, wenn du 100, 150 oder gar 200 Meter Schnur in die Brandung raushämmerst.
Manche Brandungsangler und eigentlich alle Turnierwerfer modifiziern ihre Mulits noch mit aufgeklebten Magneten, sodass sie noch leichter abrollen und weniger Wiederstand aufbauen.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

hey bobble ...hab einige gute frerunde die aus plymouth(süd-westküste england) stammen und dort auch einige male im jahr  fischen und die famiele besuchen ...nunja ich hatte dieses thema vor 2 wochen mit denen und sie sagten mir das die engländer 2 geteilte ruten bevorzugen aufgrund der aktion (ka wobei da der unterschied ist) da die meisten brandungsangeln für multi´s aus england stammen wird es glaub ich sogut wie unmöglich für die eine 3 geteilte zu finden ...du solltest dir mal die cormoran seacor serie angucken dort ist eine schöne rute die mir auch empfohlen worde (ich glaub die liegt auch nur knapp über 100€)jenachdem welche fische du fangen willst tut´s da auch ne ganz normale mit stationärrolle ...die mit den multis sind  eigentlich nur für conger und große wolfsbarsche gedacht...
und wie du selber schon gesagt hasst dass du auch im hafen auf conger gehen willst würd ich an deiner sdtelle den versuch in der brandung schmeißen , denn es ist einiges an geschick notwendig um sie dort zu fangen ...und falls du es auf plattfisch usw. abgesehen hasst ist die stationärrolle der multi weit überlegen(wegen wurfweite usw.)


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Manche Brandungsangler und eigentlich alle Turnierwerfer modifiziern ihre Mulits noch mit aufgeklebten Magneten, sodass sie noch leichter abrollen und weniger Wiederstand aufbauen.



Ich habe die grünen Abus mit Magnetbremse, ist wohl so ziemlich die gänigste Castingrolle...
Die haben ja von Haus aus schon ne Magnetbremse, wüsste also nicht warum man da noch Magneten reinkleben sollte #c
Außer evtl. schwächere Magneten, damit man mit noch weniger Widerstand werfen kann?!


----------



## friggler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

@Fynn
Die haben die Möglichkeit die Bremswirkung während des Wurfs zu verändern (anfangs mehr und am Ende ganz auf). Mit feststehender Magneteinstellung sind die nicht weiter als mit Stationärrollen, da geht es darum die letzten Meter zu machen.
Es gibt auch eine recht gute Seite dazu wo das beschrieben ist. Habe den Link mom. nicht parat, wurde aber hier schon öfter gepostet.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Moin Andreas

die Möglichkeit habe ich auch...
Links ist son "schieber" auf der Rolle, damit kann ich den Widerstand verändern. Die Magneten werden dabei zur Spule hin/weg bewegt.
Das ist aber Standartmäßig bei der Rolle...


----------



## dipsy (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Moin

@friggler
Du meinst bestimmt www.surfcaster.de

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## friggler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

@Fynn
Wusste nicht dass es das Serienmäßig gibt...
Auf der Seite schreibt er glaube Ich dass es nur eine von Penn gibt. Da Ich selber keine Multis in der Brandung fische fehlt mir da gänzlich das Wissen. Wie heissen deine genau? Und so interessehalber wie weit wirfst Du damit im Vergleich zur Stationärrolle?

@ Dipsy
Jepp, genau die meinte Ich.


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## FelixSch (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Der Surfcaster schreibt, dass es von Penn und von ABU Modelle mit regelbaren Magneten gibt. Allerdings meiene ich dass es die auch noch nicht allzulange gibt.
Die einzige turniermäßige Rolle sei allerdings die PENN 525 Mag T. Ich kann das nicht einschätzen, weil ich ohnehin mit Stationärer Rolle und dann auch deutlich nicht im Turnierbereich werfe. (Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mir dabei die Finger nicht breche...)



> du solltest dir mal die cormoran seacor serie angucken dort ist eine schöne rute die mir auch empfohlen worde (ich glaub die liegt auch nur knapp über 100€)


 
Wenn dann die Seacor Surfmaster. Die bekommst du bei Gerlinger.de für ganz knappe 90€ plus Versand.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Der Record mit Multirolle liegt knapp bei 280m ohne Vorfach(nur das Blei). Schaff das mal mit der Stationaerrolle. Das ist absolut kein Weg. Hatte vor paar Wochen einen Angler nebenmir stehen der gute 250m(mit Vorfach und Koeder) geworfen hatte und einen Dorsch nach dem anderen von ca. 2.5-3kg Stueckgewicht rausgeholt hatte. Alle anderen gingen an dem Tag fast leer aus.Die meisten werfen zwischen 100-200m mit Multirolle. Wenn Du ueber 150m werfen kannst dann gehoerst Du schon unter den guten Werfern. Ab 200m unter der Elite.

Und die Magneten/Kuegllager werden nicht reingeklebt#t. Es werden mehr reingelegt(getuint). Die Magneten sind als Bremswirkung, bekommst dann keine(weniger) Paruecken.
Dadurch laeuft die Rolle nicht schneller. Fabrikfett wird aus der Rolle gereinigt und ersetzt mit extra duennem Oel. Gibt extra Oel dafuer. Penn Rollen tuining eine andere Seite

Werfen mit Multirolle verlangt reichlich Uebung. Dauert lange um gute Wurfweiten zu erzielen.

Kann den Jugendlichen in Deutschland nur empfehlen mit Statinaerrolle zu angeln. Es gibt leider in Deutschland nicht die richtigen Multirollen zu kaufen oder sind zu teuer und speziell die Multiruten gibt es in Deutschland auch wenige. Ein zweites problem habt ihr in deutschland, das weniger als 1 von 100 Anglern in Deutschland mit Multirolle angelt. In England ist es ungefaehr 60-70 von 100. Dir kann in Deutschland fast keiner zeigen wie man richtig mit der Multirolle wirft.

Ausserdem gibt es verschiedene Arten von Kuegellager(keramik, staal, ect.)


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*



friggler schrieb:


> @Fynn
> Wusste nicht dass es das Serienmäßig gibt...
> Auf der Seite schreibt er glaube Ich dass es nur eine von Penn gibt. Da Ich selber keine Multis in der Brandung fische fehlt mir da gänzlich das Wissen. Wie heissen deine genau? Und so interessehalber wie weit wirfst Du damit im Vergleich zur Stationärrolle?



Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag Elite. 
Also ich kenne Jan und Florian Hinz und Horst-Werner Engelland ziemlich gut. Kommen halt beide hier aus der Nähe und waren bei uns in der Jugend zeitweise ziemlich oft präsent. Mit Horst war ich auch 2-3 Fischen. Bei Horst bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er die Abu's auf den Wettkämpfen wirft, bei Jan eigentlich auch. Kann sich inzwischen aber auch geändert haben, habe die Casting Rollen das letzte mal gesehen als Horst noch den Großmann Laden in Rendsburg hatte. Kann aber trotzdem sein, dass sie da noch irgendwas verändert haben.
Sind ja beides top Werfer!

Ich persönlich bin kein top Multi Werfer, ich fische die Multis hier im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal auf Aal mit ganz normalen Brandungsruten. Einmal die Shimano Stradic Surf CX und die Shimano Aero Technium BX. Mit der erstgennanten fische ich eigentlich die Multis. Damit sind Wurfweiten bis ca. 120m mit 35er Mono und 110gr drin. 
Mit den zweitgenannten Ruten gehts noch ca. 20m weiter. Aber trotzdem sind die Ruten viiiiel zu weich, verglichen mit echten Castingruten. Außerdem mag ich mit Multi nicht über 140gr werfen, keine Ahnung warum. Würde dann aber sicherlich auch noch weiter gehen.
Mit der Stationär und den Technium's mit 150-180gr gehts hingegen deutlich weiter, aber noch nicht gemessen. 180m ohne Vorfach sollten aber drin sein. Mit Vorfach sinds dann noch ca. 160m. Aber natürlich nur bei bedingtem Gegenwind |rolleyes


----------



## bobbl (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsrute für Multirolle*

Hey Bellyboatangler.
Ich kann schon mit der Multi werfen
das ist nicht das Problem.#h


----------

